# Firefox Tips:Tweaking And Customization



## elizas (Feb 3, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox has been the favourite browser of geeks not just for its robustness and speed but for its flexibility as well.There are four points to be noted down.
1) Delete Visited URL from Location Bar History 
2) Opening A Page In A New Tab Instead Of A New Window 
3) Save PDF, MP3 Instead of Opening 
4) Use Search Engine Other Than Google 

Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks
Eliza


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what you are asking. What do you mean that these points should be "noted down?" Are you asking a question or providing some information?


----------



## elizas (Feb 3, 2010)

I am providing the information.Hope u find this useful.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You said you are providing information but I must ask, you give four points to Firefox there is no explanation as to why,Then towards the end of your post you ask for suggestions and when Leonard ask if you are giving info or asking a question you reply that you are giving info. I find it hard for this info to be useful without an explanation given.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cant you do all those thing with just about any browser these days :scratch:

I use google, and it has the same abilities, as does IE. I'm a little confised.


----------

